# Niece wants to go Crabbing



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Niece wants to go crabbing. I tried to persuade her to fishing but she set on crabs. I haven't been crabbing in about 4 years. We will probably be hand lining. What's the crabbing scene right now?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Green Mile has been unpredictable but crabs are there. Seems like the larger crabs are closer to the middle than front of the pier. Incoming better than outgoing. Chicken supposedly better than fish for bait. That's my observations so far. Toss a line for fish while waiting for crabs.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Phil. Good idea about throwing a line out while I crab. 

I have a few spots in mind. One in the york and one in the james. Which is best right now?


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

Drove by Yorktown Beach pier this morning..lady told me there were crabs there.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

If you want to come down to the Buckroe Pier been plenty around. Sure Do get on my rod!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Lynnhaven pier is loaded right now and you can fish while you crab, all sooks but lots of them...


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Please go catch as many as you legally can. Tired of these guys pinching the tails off my gulp swimming mullets hahaha. But seriously, have fun and get her hooked on the outdoors.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

LoL. Thanks fellas. I'll let ya know how we do. If we don't melt from the heat I'll try to do my best to keep them from ya fishing lines 😀


----------



## raika11182 (Jul 4, 2015)

Funny... I went fishing Saturday and caught nothing but crabs hanging on my to my rig.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

It was hot as hell, but we managed to do ok. Hopefully, this will help you fellas out with the crabs eating all your bait. We used chicken on about 6 hand lines in the york. Was extremely fun (especially with my niece) but I think I am going back into retirement. Nothing beats hearing your drag go off or feeling that hard slam of the pole.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------

